
Dirty COW Was Livepatched in Ubuntu Within Hours of Publication - reddotX
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/dirty-cow-livepatched-in-ubuntu.html
======
Monory
Never heard about Canonical Livepatch Service before that.

It looks really interesting and useful for patches like that, but, sadly, very
expensive for use in production - it requires Ubuntu Advantage support package
which is $250 per instance per year.

